# ACPI multiprocessor PC Ethernet adapter Driver



## MaxMan32 (Aug 17, 2012)

I have searched re-searched and asked all over the net for a Ethernet Adapter driver for ACPI multiprocessor PC . Found nothing . If anyone has something to help please reply As soon as possible .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried the pc makers support site for your model or if a custom built machine the motherboard makers support site for the model of motherboard,or if this is a separate card the card makers support site,this is another way to find drivers http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## MaxMan32 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you so much . Your post really helped . I also found a program that will make it a lot easier if anyone gets problems like this again . 

I downloaded a program called Aida64 for a free-trial ( 30 days ) after inspecting my system the program gave me the Exact Names of Drivers i should download and for most of them even a web url . I googled the rest of them and found them all .  Thanks for the help and keep up the good work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi just as a pointer next time you post please include the make and model of your pc or if a custom built machine the make and model of the motherboard we can help better when we know what we are dealing with,Glad you got it sorted


----------



## MaxMan32 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ok , i already did that in a post two minutes ago . I need some help because my realtek ac '97 won't work and i attached my DxDiag there . If you can help please ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Don't see anything here,go to the maker site either the computer or motherboard for drivers and install the chipset first then audio,video,lan\network,wifi then any others


----------



## MaxMan32 (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f23/no-sound-on-realtek-ac-97-a-661232.html

Here it is . The link . IT used to work before but now after the format i made :S


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ok posted


----------

